# Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить аккордеон Weltmeister



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить аккордеон  Weltmeister.


----------



## ze_go (12 Авг 2016)

мульён))


----------



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

ze_go писал:


> мульён))


Учитывая то, что его не видно- это много))
Почему-то сайт не разрешает прикреплять фото


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

А с фото так вааще  влегкую за два уйдет


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Авг 2016)

Самая массовая модель Вельтмайстера "до-стелловской" эпохи. Но металлическая бирка уже есть. Значит, уже конец 1960-хх. Мечта пионера 1970-хх.  Параметры скромные: 7/8,37/96,III,5/3. Надо смотреть потроха, причём очень пристально.


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

Полный идиотизм! Мне уже просто смешно становится от просьбы "оценить инструмент". Может действительно есть смысл создать отдельную колоночку, ну сколько можно уже одно и тоже по десятку на дню? В конце концов для продажи инструментов,такие правила ввели,почему бы и тут не ввести?


----------



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Полный идиотизм! Мне уже просто смешно становится от просьбы "оценить инструмент". Может действительно есть смысл создать отдельную колоночку, ну сколько можно уже одно и тоже по десятку на дню? В конце концов для продажи инструментов,такие правила ввели,почему бы и тут не ввести?


----------



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

Спасибо и за такой ответ.
Наверное, колонку нужно ввести, но все же об этом стоит писать не под просьбой о помощи оценки экспертов, на которую я надеялась. Думаю, у модераторов есть возможность это сделать. Если бы Вы помогли мне, ответив на просьбу, было бы хорошо.


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

А как Вы прикажите оценивать его по фотографии?  Нужно,на нем играть, вскрывать,и проверять его в "живую"... Ну а так,оценить по фото? Ну извольте... Начальная цена от 0 и до 20-25 т.р


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

zet10 (12.08.2016, 17:55) писал:


> Начальная цена от 0 и до 20-25 т.р


Расточительность - плохая черта 
Ну где ты нашел там 20-25тр?


----------



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

Большое спасибо.


----------



## marina185 (12 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Самая массовая модель Вельтмайстера "до-стелловской" эпохи. Но металлическая бирка уже есть. Значит, уже конец 1960-хх. Мечта пионера 1970-хх.  Параметры скромные: 7/8,37/36,III,5/3. Надо смотреть потроха, причём очень пристально.


Большое спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

Просто не хотел обидеть хорошую девушку))


----------



## glory (13 Авг 2016)

Судя по нику она ещё и высокенькая...))


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Авг 2016)

Да не, бабулька родилась в 1918 году, в мае...


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Авг 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,Классно юморите,спасибо!А по теме можно добавить,что именно такой Вельт,даже в очень хорошем состоянии(насколько может позволить возраст именно АККОРДЕОНА(обращаю ваше внимание))-больше200-250 уе стоить не может(((


----------



## vev (14 Авг 2016)

olegoleg19742 (14.08.2016, 10:03) писал:


> больше200-250 уе стоить не может


О... Еще один потомок Ротшильдов нашелся... За 200 уев оно точно никому приглянуться не может...


----------



## zet10 (14 Авг 2016)

А что такое 200 уев? Это что деньги?, нам пенсионерам это только хватает на один раз в магазин сходить,а тут инструмент! Чем за такие деньги отдавать , пусть лучше дома в чемодане лежит,хлеба не просит!... Вот такое мне приходится слышать раз так по 100 на дню!Так что тут почти вся страна потомки...


----------

